# Photobomb Contest



## Canis

_Permission for this contest was given by Perseusmom. This is not an official BettaFish.com contest, and the forum staff are not involved in any way.
_

Hi there everyone! This is my first contest, so please bear with me XD 
The theme of this contest will be Photobombing; a picture that was supposed to be of one fish, but was interrupted by another betta or other fish somewhere in the picture. Seeing cute little fish popping into pictures always brightens my day, because its so darn adorable! 
I will be the judge, and the prize will be *$20 USD towards any online fish related purchase, shipping included in the price.* This can include food, filter supplies, or even a fish if you can find one in the price range! (This is just for one item, multiple items cannot be included to fill up the $20)

Here are the rules:

1. The picture must be centered on a betta, but the photobomber can be any type of fish/invertebrate
2. It must be of your own fish, and it must be your own photo
3. Captions are allowed, but please to not do any photo-manipulations to improve the picture, not everyone has image editing programs
4. One Picture per person
5. Have fun!

*Deadline is August 1st at 12pm Central Time.*
​


----------



## Seki

Hahaha can't wait to see some of these entries!! Here is mine... was trying to capture a bit of a flaring contest between Kitkat and Tagalong... apparently Kira wanted to say hello!


----------



## Canis

LOL, thats adorable <3


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Wait, so the camera must have been targeted to a betta? I have a guppy picture that Breme totally photobombed. He's in it, pleasee?


----------



## bettalover2000

Can I help judge? I only have one fish so I won't be doing any entries. XD
Pweese? :3


----------



## Canis

*Rule Edit: The betta may be the photobomber or the photobombed, but no matter what, there has to be a betta.*


bettalover2000 - Sorry, but I am going to be the only judge for this one.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Muhaha, time to search through my pictures ;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Entryy; sorry if it's blurry. Tried to do a shot of my guppy, Breme interfered. ^^":


----------



## lilnaugrim

You see it was going to be a nice cute little picture of Tony, he's my little CT baby Betta who was having issues with his swim bladder so I was taking pictures of him to track his progress with his bladder and see if it was anything to do with the foods and stuff. So when I uploaded the pictures I didn't realize that his boyfriend, Steve, snuck in there ;-)

I guess Steve was just a little jealous! Haha, here are my two baby boy's who are happily doing well now, Tony and Steve!


----------



## Canis

Lol, loving the entries guys!


----------



## snowflake311

lilnaugrim said:


> You see it was going to be a nice cute little picture of Tony, he's my little CT baby Betta who was having issues with his swim bladder so I was taking pictures of him to track his progress with his bladder and see if it was anything to do with the foods and stuff. So when I uploaded the pictures I didn't realize that his boyfriend, Steve, snuck in there ;-)
> 
> I guess Steve was just a little jealous! Haha, here are my two baby boy's who are happily doing well now, Tony and Steve!


So cute !


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha, thank you Snowflake!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

What a great idea for a contest! Here's my entry. I was trying to take a picture of Lotus for the Sassy Betta contest, when in flies Camillia. You can just see the look of utter disgust of Lotus's face. It's like, "Hey, I'm the sassy betta around here. Beat it!"


----------



## Skyewillow

I was TRYING to take a picture of my crowntail guppy, but Stardust had to poke her head in at the last second! XD


----------



## Canis

Lol, love these!


----------



## Flufferlie

Trying to take a pic of my little Otto named Puckles....Winston always gets in the picture...


----------



## Fenghuang

I was trying to take a picture of my black dragon flaring (the PK in the cup) when Viserion barged into the shot.


----------



## Canis

LOL, love how it completely unfocused the camera Feng!


----------



## Fenghuang

Heh, yeah. I put him in to flare and Viserion stole the show. In the end, I got no pictures of my black dragon. xD


----------



## Deanna01

I knew I must have some photobomb pics, with all the ones I've taken. I thought this was a cute one.


----------



## Canis

These are so cute you guys!


----------



## paris38

Here is Big Red being photobombed. Don't worry he is not in the tank anymore I originally thought he was a female but thanks to some helpful members on here I found out he is a male spadetail.


----------



## Mahsfish

I was tryna get a picture of my pk looking like he's working on his nest and I almost had the perfect pic, when'd is girl swan into the picture. 

I guess she though the nest was for her only to see and I couldn't.


----------



## madmonahan

While trying to take some photos of my new guppies, (which is already hard considering they never stay still!) Sherbert, decided he wanted to be in the picture, and wanted the attention. He has always been an attention hog. :roll:


----------



## JennNP

I was trying to get a picture of my shrimp for identification purposes. Enter Cesar, giving me his first ever full blown flare! The focus of this photoshoot quickly turned to him after this. I was shocked, after mirrors..pen caps..then all of the sudden a real flare!


----------



## Viva

Darn I usually delete pictures with photobombers because they're usually out of focus and it looks bad. Guess I'll be takin a lot of pics tonight!


----------



## Canis

I love seeing all of these


----------



## Minnieservis

This is my entry  I was trying to get a picture of Lotus, my blue crowntail and there's Iris in the background looking right at me


----------



## Fishy Mom

Here my purplish girl photo bombing. It's funny because she is my feistiest girl too, lol.


----------



## Canis

Lol, you sure that isn't a male Fishy Mom?

What a cutie!


----------



## Fishy Mom

Canis said:


> Lol, you sure that isn't a male Fishy Mom?
> 
> What a cutie!


Lol, there is actually a long story behind figuring out she was female & her brother being a male in the sority tank.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

@Fishymom: The little female is too cute for her own good. :3


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

In this picture I was trying to get a close up picture of my new Albino Cory Catfish eating some bottom feeder wafers but then Chester my Orange Male Dalmatian Betta swam down into the shot quickly as if to say " Hey you have food! What did she give you? I want some!" LOL


----------



## mybabyjets

cute pics guys


----------



## Fishy Mom

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> @Fishymom: The little female is too cute for her own good. :3


Thanks. She's a real sweetheart too.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> Entryy; sorry if it's blurry. Tried to do a shot of my guppy, Breme interfered. ^^":
> 
> View attachment 162994


This is PRICELESS :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> This is PRICELESS :lol::lol::lol:


Why, thank you! But a lot more people did a better job. haha


----------



## Viva

Kitty Whiskers said:


> In this picture I was trying to get a close up picture of my new Albino Cory Catfish eating some bottom feeder wafers but then Chester my Orange Male Dalmatian Betta swam down into the shot quickly as if to say " Hey you have food! What did she give you? I want some!" LOL


LOLOLLOOL! That's the cutest picture EVER! He literally looks so mad!


----------



## Canis

Still plenty of time to enter guys  Love the pics!


----------



## Emparios

They're all so adorable! I love the one with the dalmation betta and the catfish ^-^ Too bad I can't enter: one of my males isn't in a tank big enough for mates, and the other, which has a big enough tank, is waay too agressive.


----------



## Asira

Great and funny pictures everyone :-D!

I was trying to take pictures of a gorgeous black female in my spawn, then this hilarious blue fish races to the top like a rocket... :roll:


----------



## Viva

LOL! That's hilarious.

I can't get any good photobomb pictures, they're all too blurry


----------



## CritterNut

Haha I love Deanna's!


----------



## Canis

Deadline is catching up, so get your entries in soon ^^ Lovin' this stuff


----------



## Canis

Deadline is catching up fast guys!


----------



## ismintis

This isn't another fish so I hope this is okay...but I don't expect to win anyway. 
I apologize for the bad quality, I took this with my phone because it was just supposed to be sent to a friend so she could see what a marimo moss ball looked like. I noticed my betta Balta, (S.I.P my little buddy) swimming around where I was trying to take the picture. He was hiding behind it and I thought oh well he's not in the shot. Until at the last second he pops his head up like 'Oh sowwy I didn't know you were trying to take a picture of this'


----------



## Canis

The deadline is right on the doorstep you guys!


----------



## Viva

Idk if this counts but I was trying to get a pic of Lemondrop, the yellow girl, when Snow all of a sudden comes out of no where and chases her away  It was funny because Snow is usually very submissive but this time she wanted the lily pad to herself!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wow Viva, that's a great pic of her flare too!! looks great!


----------



## lilnaugrim

So there's aren't to be entered into the contest but I wanted to share a few pictures and show you a reoccuring theme here lol

So I have twins; Aurora and Stardust, well they like to photobomb quite often! Here's the proof:


----------



## Kiara1125

I tried to take a picture of my girl, Apocalyptica, but my iPod went blurry AND Machete decided to mom on her and steal my attention. xD


----------



## Viva

lilnaugrim said:


> Wow Viva, that's a great pic of her flare too!! looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## AlphaBetta1

The catfish snuck in!


----------



## Elsewhere

In the leaves there's a small little Gold Barb stalking the others XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Oops, ignore my entry, I didn't read the full first page :/


----------



## Myates

"So I'm going to take a picture of this breeding set up for my records, as well as an example of how I breed for when people ask"

la de da..

sigh.. /facepalm


----------



## Mahsfish

Haha did the female jump onto the plants?


----------



## Canis

Lol, thats cute Myates!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lmao Myates! She's adorable XD my females do that too with my Frog-bit, guess it makes a cute little Betta Bed for them XD


----------



## Viva

LOL Myates, what a crazy fish! Today my white girl did the same thing on a lily pad to get a pellet. I lol'ed.


----------



## Canis

Less than 24 hours left guys!


----------



## Canis

A little over an hour left to put in a last minute entry!


----------



## Canis

The contest has ended! I will announce the winner within the next hour or so ^^


----------



## lilnaugrim

wohoo! This shall be exciting. Good luck everyone! All the entries look really great and cute photobombers!! :-D


----------



## CritterNut

Okay, I LOVE the fish poking its head out from behind the mossball. HA!


----------



## Canis

And the winner is.... lilnaugrim! That adorable little baby poking his head around and stealing the picture was just too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Viva

Congrats lilaugrim! That is such an adorable picture


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah! Thank you!!! :-D

So exciting!!!

And as I said earlier, congrats to everyone else too! I really enjoyed looking at all our cute and funny little photo-bombers!! :-D


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Congrats! Great contest!


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Congratulations! Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Destinystar

Fun contest and big congrats to lilnaugrim and to everyone who entered they all made me laugh so much..adorable funny Bettas :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks all again!! It really was a great contest so many thanks to Canis as well!! :-D


----------

